

Realtime Dynamic 3D surface reconstruction and interaction...using kinect - Roritharr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quGhaggn3cQ

======
llebttam
I've done a lot of work in this area, and I can say that this is significantly
faster and higher quality than the other Kinect-based 3D reconstruction
techniques out there such as RGBDemo (
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cldf7UdFq1k> ).

It's also clear just how much of an advantage having a 3D sensor is for
reconstruction when you compare this against 2D-camera-based 3D reconstruction
software like Photofly.

------
mortenjorck
Wow. My mind is still spinning from the computer vision applications this
could lead to, but the augmented reality segments (3:48 and 7:00) are
particularly impressive on their own. I'd say this is our first glimpse of the
second generation of AR.

